# Who has never owned a 1911?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Who here has never owned a 1911?


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I am in that camp!
Currently I have a personal project to acquire a 1911. Decided to take my time and budget accordingly!
*I am on the market now for a S.A. Garrison in .45 ACP. (open to others and will rent and research what's out there)
/Going next week to check out one used Garrison with a friend. I shot his many years ago and LOVED it!
*I love Ruger and have set up time to check out a couple my range buddy has possibly for sale.
*My club has S&W 1911 rentals and that is a start too.
PS-> there is a huge amount of 1911's to sift through for me so get ready for many questions!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my 1st in 1996/97 when I really got into handguns. Anyone seriously into handguns needs to own at least one, once


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Every handgunner should own at least one 1911 in 45 acp .
How else would you know what you are missing .
Gary


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Never have and never will. They are clunky relics.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> Never have and never will. They are clunky relics.


If you never have you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

I shot my share of them when I was in the Army 50 years ago. Barely qualified the first few times but progressively got better over the years but not by much. I was in a position to carry either the 1911 or S&W Model 10 and carried the Smith most of the time. The issued .38 SPL ammo was faitly anemic but I was pretty proficient with the 4" revolver and have owned at least one since. Have three Model 10's now.

To answer the OP's question, no I don't own a 1911. Never have. I understand the appeal though it's just that I have never shot large frame automatics very well. I do have one in my safe though. I gifted this Ruger 1911 Commander to my grandson when he was 15. He's 20 now, in college but doesn't have a safe or a way to secure his firearms so he keeps them here or at his parents house. I added the stag grips a few years ago.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> If you never have you do not know what you are talking about.


You assume many things with that statement. Assumption is akin to ignorance.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well....I guess I never really owned one.
Quiet a few years ago, #1 son came in with a friend who recently got a security job. He had bought a new Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. He also bought several new mags, 4 boxes of fmj ammo, and a couple holsters- one was a shoulder rig, the other owb. He brought it all in to show to me. Why? I ask...and he said: "I got into a jam and need quick cash!" I asked how much. He said $300 cash. I gave him the $300 and he dropped all his stuff. New gun, 4 boxes of ammo- less 7 rounds (he fired)., 2 holsters and I believe 6 or 8 mags. I never fired it. #1 son ask if he could take it and shoot it. I let it go......and it never came back home!
If I asked for it- he would bring it, but he knows I'll probably never use it and it will eventually fall to him.

So I guess I can say I never owned one- cause I never really had it in my possession.
I have fired one a number of times....don't remember exactly when.....perhaps in Basic at Ft. Jackson? (50+ years ago )


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> Never have and never will. They are clunky relics.


You make assumptions yourself don't you?
You assume that if you go negative someone will agree and raise your stock.
You assume that I am ignorant and won't match your snarky BS. CHECK MY RECORD.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

REMOVED BY STAFF

*- SHIPWRECK*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In one little post you rip on a pistol that was involved in winning two World Wars because you have an opinion.
You disparage my intelligence twice without a clue of who I am.
You obviously think you are an ex spurt.
If you were in my presence you would be polite if you had any sense.
As far as throwing down with your cursing, I don't believe that is allowed on the forum.
It would be interesting to see who agrees.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Please watch the language.

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I understand how some people think the 1911 is "old." But man, once you shoot one... That trigger - with the pull straight back instead of hinged. It is just so easy to shoot accurate with one. 

If you've never shot one, you should try it.

I have owned 12 1911s over the years... They are pretty fantastic. 

And, small, modern updates from the original 1911 have come a long way...


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I carried a Colt 1911 in Vietnam when I had to transport our cryptos to the depot for repair. I was the driver so the Colt. I got to shoot it only once at a range. I loaded it shot about 3 rounds and the instructor said you are good to go. First time ever firing a pistol. Over 50 years ago. My how time flies.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I moved up in higher level ones as time went on. I think the Ed Browns are my favorite.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking for feedback on what to look for when renting a 1911 at the range or purchasing a new one. 
*Going next week to check out a SA Garrison used. (first 1911)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> Looking for feedback on what to look for when renting a 1911 at the range or purchasing a new one.
> *Going next week to check out a SA Garrison used. (first 1911)


Well, sometimes it is a good idea to buy an entry level 1911 to see what you end up preferring later... Before you buy a high end one...

Do you want an ambi thumb safety? I prefer a single sided safety... How particular are you about fit and finish? Cheaper 1911s don't have as nice of a fitted thumb safety. Cheaper ones can be rather "mushy" when you push the safety off. Cheaper ones tend to have a loosely fit trigger that can often have some side to side play. I personally cannot stand that.

What kind of sights do you want? Do you care about the slide to frame fit? The bushing - do you want it super tight or finger loose? It can be a pain in the butt to use a bushing wrench to remove the bushing every time IMHO. But, some guns require it.

I would personally avoid aluminum framed 1911s, and stick with a steel frame. Remember the feed ramp is typically in the frame, on a 1911. Sometimes some aluminum framed 1911s have a ramped barrel, but not always. 

The shape of some grip safeties are easier to deactivate than others.

You will find that as you learn more about 1911s... If you buy higher end ones, you will not want the cheaper models. I have tried to find sub$1000 1911s in the past. But there is always some issue I find that I just don't like. After owning some really expensive ones, I'm not satisfied with the fit and finish on the cheaper ones. But until you really get into the platform, you may not care


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Looking for feedback on what to look for when renting a 1911 at the range or purchasing a new one.
> *Going next week to check out a SA Garrison used. (first 1911)


Here is a Garrison Rick.
Buds Guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> *Going next week to check out a SA Garrison used. (first 1911)


I will admit that I am not one to buy used guns. But, I personally wouldn't buy a used 1911. They can be a bit more finicky, especially if the person messed with the internals. I'd stick with new on a 1911, IMHO...

MAYBE I'd buy a used, high end one. You tend to be dealing with someone very familiar with 1911s, if they have numerous high end models. Less likely to have issues. A lower end one used? No way...


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, sometimes it is a good idea to buy an entry level 1911 to see what you end up preferring later... Before you buy a high end one...
> 
> Do you want an ambi thumb safety? I prefer a single sided safety... How particular are you about fit and finish? Cheaper 1911s don't have as nice of a fitted thumb safety. Cheaper ones can be rather "mushy" when you push the safety off. Cheaper ones tend to have a loosely fit trigger that can often have some side to side play. I personally cannot stand that.
> 
> ...


Ed Brown has nice custom ordering web forms. As you go through different features, you can pull up the pictures helping you visualize your options. It's a good tool to get yourself educated on what goes into a high-end 1911. Wilson has similar functionality too but they have too many options - could be overwhelming for an inexperienced person.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> Ed Brown has nice custom ordering web forms. As you go through different features, you can pull up the pictures helping you visualize your options. It's a good tool to get yourself educated on what goes into a high-end 1911. Wilson has similar functionality too but they have too many options - could be overwhelming for an inexperienced person.


Back when I had my two Ed Browns, I looked at all the higher brands. I almost went with Nighthawk, but once I got to hold a few, I found I liked Brown best.

Many of the Wilsons come with that curved channel rear sight. I personally can't stand that - I like the squared off rear sight channel. I find I can't shoot as accurately with the curved channel. 

A stainless Brown is sweet.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Back when I had my two Ed Browns, I looked at all the higher brands. I almost went with Nighthawk, but once I got to hold a few, I found I liked Brown best.
> 
> Many of the Wilsons come with that curved channel rear sight. I personally can't stand that - I like the squared off rear sight channel. I find I can't shoot as accurately with the curved channel.
> 
> A stainless Brown is sweet.












Yep! I am expecting Nighthawk's Talon II Carry Cut - supposed to be very similar. It will be interesting to compare.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually, I have owned three in the past, but have not had one in about four or five years now...not one of my favorite platforms, even though it was the first handgun I ever learned to use and shoot, while in the Marines.

Nothing wrong with the platform, it's iconic, just not one of my favorites. Might be stupid, but I prefer the grip frames on most European/German/Italian made guns.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> Never have and never will. They are clunky relics.


Clunky? Relic?
Don't think so.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have one 1911, and I have had it for most of my life now.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Who here has never owned a 1911?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have one I got a year ago would never sell i love my plain Jane mil spec 45 got to have at least one long live the 1911


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Recently got several Colt Competition Government pistols from a wholesaler. Discovered a couple of scratches on one of them. We couldn't sell it like that, so I was all ready to send it back. Then I decided to send it to Nighthawk instead and create a concept Colt/Nighthawk/Kind Sniper pistol - major rework and tuning of the internals, new trigger, sights, grip safety, smoked nitride finish... It's going to be one cool pistol! 1911 projects are a lot of fun - so many possibilities!..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> Recently got several Colt Competition Government pistols from a wholesaler. Discovered a couple of scratches on one of them. We couldn't sell it like that, so I was all ready to send it back. Then I decided to send it to Nighthawk instead and create a concept Colt/Nighthawk/Kind Sniper pistol - major rework and tuning of the internals, new trigger, sights, grip safety, smoked nitride finish... It's going to be one cool pistol! 1911 projects are a lot of fun - so many possibilities!..


I've seen pics of Colts and other brands sent into Nighthawk for custom work. Please post up pics when it comes back


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I've seen pics of Colts and other brands sent into Nighthawk for custom work. Please post up pics when it comes back


Will do!


----------

